# Rant by PhotoShelter CEO



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

:clap::clap:

Rant: I Love Photography


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for posting that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great read and I can relate. Made me think of this shot of my grandson Jett at two and a half, that I wish I had taken more time on and got in focus properly and had the exposure a bit better and on and on. Trouble is while I hate the technical aspects of the shot, I just love the content. "Lookit me gramps, I got my new Christmas duds on with my hand in my pocket and everything!" I still treasure this lousy shot.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Great shot, Don - love the reindeer (?) vest.

I've discovered since my son arrived some 9.75 months ago that my hard drive is rapidly filling up with photos and videos of his antics. If I continue at this rate, I'll need a 10-terabyte drive just to hold him...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Great shot, Don - love the reindeer (?) vest.
> 
> I've discovered since my son arrived some 9.75 months ago that my hard drive is rapidly filling up with photos and videos of his antics. If I continue at this rate, I'll need a 10-terabyte drive just to hold him...


lol I know the feeling - I have Raids backing up to other Raids and DVD backups.

But it's fantastic to have.

Great article. So very true. It's staggering how easy it is to snap photos and video.

When I look back at my own family's photo history going back to when my Grandma was a babe to now, it's not the few 'pro' type photos, but the regular snapshots which mean the most.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

While I've used Photoshelter, good product does what's supposed to, easy to use etc and they do try and improve it, be better served if he kept his egotistical, self-serving and transparent marketing ploys to himself.

Rant? Hardly...


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

Great shot


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC, wonderful shot. 



absolutetotalgeek said:


> if he kept his egotistical, self-serving and transparent marketing ploys to himself.
> 
> Rant? Hardly...


+1


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Don,

Just for fun tried the PS Elements "Sharpen More" filter on the Jett shot. Was rather surprised at the result.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

thanks for sharing that link, I love reading stuff like that


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> Just for fun tried the PS Elements "Sharpen More" filter on the Jett shot. Was rather surprised at the result.


That sure did sharpen it up Bob.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> That sure did sharpen it up Bob.


Noticed some flash burns on the face after it was sharpened. Could be cured by deselecting those areas and then feathering the selected area before running the the filter.

FWIW I almost never resort to the sharpen more setting, this time though it did work.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Don,

Did the same thing but excluded and feathered the flash burn areas from the sharpen. Then reversed the selection and applied an average blur to the flash burns. At about a minute that is quite a bit more time than I typically give any photo but I do like the results.


----------

